# Winter Running in Colder Weather



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

I would like to run my skiff in GA this Winter, but wonder about any implicitations in running in weather that might be subject to freezing temps. Currently, even though I am running sometimes in the Chattahoochee, which is less cleaner than I would like it to be, I am coming back and hooking up to a freshwater hose for a flush (along with scrubbing my waterline). Are there any thoughts or advice on this - anything to avoid, to consider??? (You FL guys - stop laughing...)


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

from Mercury Racing FAQ's



> What precautions should I take when operating my engine in freezing temperatures?
> 
> When using your outboard or having your outboard moored in freezing or near freezing temperature, keep the outboard tilted down at all times so the gear case is submerged. This prevents trapped water in gear case from freezing and causing possible damage to the water pump and/or other components.
> 
> If there is a chance of ice forming on the water, the outboard should be removed and drained completely of water. If ice should form at the water level inside the outboard drive shaft housing, it will block water flow to the engine causing possible damage.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I frequently use outboardsin sub zero weather and the thing I always do is drain the engine completely when it is put on the trailer. When I am sitting in the boat in these temps for long periods I run the motor periodically to keep it warm and to prevent ice from forming in the intake tube.

You will never get all of the water out but the little bits tht remain have never caused me issues as the amount of water left is minimal. The bigger issue is the cranking power of your battery when it is that cold. In GA you will not have to worry with most of these issues except for the draining of the motor.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Before my move to Florida I often fished in water with ice flows. The coldest air temp was 14 degrees . Thats another story. The common practice was to start the engine as soon as you were out of the water and kill it as soon as it started. It worked for us. The challenge was getting up the ramp at the end of th day.


----------



## jds1619 (Oct 24, 2011)

> I would like to run my skiff in GA this Winter, but wonder about any implicitations in running in weather that might be subject to freezing temps. Currently, even though I am running sometimes in the Chattahoochee, which is less cleaner than I would like it to be, I am coming back and hooking up to a freshwater hose for a flush (along with scrubbing my waterline). Are there any thoughts or advice on this - anything to avoid, to consider??? (You FL guys - stop laughing...)



Very glad you asked that!  I really didn't want to winterize the boat for the small amount of freezing days that we have in a typical winter here.


----------

